# rc.d default startup order for packages



## rustyx (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a very basic system setup comprising apache24, mysql-server and tomcat8.

But it won't boot properly. Tomcat is started before mysql-server and the web app fails to start.

`rcorder /etc/rc.d/* /usr/local/etc/rc.d/*` gives:

```
...
/etc/rc.d/LOGIN
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/tomcat8
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/htcacheclean
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/exim
/etc/rc.d/sshd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24
...
```

I've read about rc.d scripts, PROVIDE and REQUIRE, etc. and I can fix this or course by editing the read-only rc.d files (which will never auto-update after that). My question is not about this.

My question is - why don't packages kind of use a *common sense *default order and at least *start web servers after database servers*? Wouldn't that be a bit more user-friendly?

For example, in rc.conf itself:


```
tomcat8_depends="mysql"
```

Or


```
general_order="mysql tomcat8"
```

Or something like it...


----------

